# scope for bushmaster



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

looking for a good .223 carry handle compatable scope. want one that will be good for hunting coyotes. any favorites or suggestions?


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

you don't indicate the terrain you will be hunting coyotes in. Is it in woodsy areas where shots are close, or long range applications in open country or fields? Or both?

If shots are close, within 100 yards, or likely to be on a moving target or limited time where quick target acquisition is paramount, I would opt for an Aimpoint Red Dot sight. Being parallax free, you can be a little loose on cheek weld to stock or have head completely off stock and as long as the red dot is on target, thats where you hit. The Aimpoint is the scope of choice for our military on the m16 just for these reasons. There is also a 2x version available as well if greater magnification is required. Use with both eyes on target.
I have one on my Rem 1187 12 ga for shots on driven deer in close woods, using slugs and it is a deadly combination!

I also have a custom 223 mini 14 I put together a few years back with a Simmons 3 to 12 variable. This is in-expensive glass but does fine. The field of view is a tad narrow for in close shots in woods, particularly if target is on the move, but it shines out there at 300 yards in the open!

There are some good straight power scopes out there, like a 6x Burris or Leupold that offer good field of view in close and ok magnification out to 200 yards.

Good luck
maximini14


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

it will be pretty open terrain. 150 to 300yrd shots. correct me if im wrong and i hope i am but not just any scope will work on a carry handle will it? it has to be made for a carry handle and a carry handle only due to that 2 or 3 inches of height right?


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think its more of the type of rings used to attach scope to the carry handle.

I've seen AR's with a variety of scopes on them.

Perhaps some of you AR owners out there can give more accurate info.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can use any scope you want. There are many different ways to attach it to your carrying handle. I use the type that fits all the way around to the gas tube. It is a non see threw type. Then all you need to do is mount a scope. This can be hard because the rail is so long the front lens can touch the rail. This is a no-no. Any scope will work. You do not need an $800 scope a decent scope will do you just fine as long as you are not always cranking on the adjustment knobs.

The real draw back is you can not get cheek weld on the stock with mine I can not get a good chin rest either.


----------

